# First catfish trip of 2020



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

We probably landed 350+pounds of flatheads last weekend all on rod & reels. Turned them all back but a few small ones for the freezer. I do still catch catfish.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Yellow river?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Smoked Em!!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I wouldn't think it was YR. I rarely catch a flathead anymore in upper part.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice. That’s some studs


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

billyb said:


> I wouldn't think it was YR. I rarely catch a flathead anymore in upper part.


Hey Billy maybe you have the wrong phone number or the phone line has been disconnected. LOL.
Time for more refreshments.:whistling:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

DMC said:


> billyb said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't think it was YR. I rarely catch a flathead anymore in upper part.
> ...


Not sure what you mean. I rarely catch a big flathead in the river where I fish. May be different down stream around Milton.


----------

